# The Hardest Type of Photography?



## ChevyBaby (Nov 7, 2010)

After looking at this forum and being absorbed by so many fabulous images and seeing the critisism I started to ask myself what is the hardest type of photography?

I'm starting to think Macro is a bit of a *****.

What's the hardest shoot you've ever done?


----------



## Sisco (Nov 7, 2010)

I think its all a tough nut. They all rely on basically the same things.


----------



## thruthelens (Nov 7, 2010)

Sports photography for me, you've got to anticipate the moment just before it happens and that split second timing is crucial.


----------



## ChevyBaby (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, sports is true enough! When i first started photography, i was so closed minded about landscape photographs, then i realised all the troubles with lighting scenes. My gosh!


----------



## Abby Rose (Nov 7, 2010)

People for me. My dear little camera isn't easily capable of blurring out the background so I have to come up with other ways to put the focus on the person (which I _have not_ been successful with  ) and I dont usually connect with people very well anyway so I can't make their shot special. 

It also seems that people and macro photography require the most involved equipment. Usually. But that could just be my perspective, and certainly you could get a bunch of equipment to enhance your, say, landscape photos, if you wanted. Landscape doesnt seem quite as difficult because if the scene is there, and the light is there, then you mostly just have to frame it. Not that it doesnt involve skill, of course.

Animals are difficult also, for me. They don't usually want to pose for a picture so you really have to be ready for whatever they throw at you. I usually am not. 

Wow. I pretty much just mentioned the majority of types of photography... I must suck.


----------



## ChevyBaby (Nov 7, 2010)

No, you're right about the equipment! The lighting for people as well as the props and styling that make them feel comfortable is a mission!


----------



## CNCO (Nov 7, 2010)

As mentioned before it's all tough.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 7, 2010)

Birds, I don't have anything longer than 210mm.


----------



## Proteus617 (Nov 7, 2010)

Just spent a few hours looking through the altprocess group on flickr.  You have no idea how difficult the wet-plate process is.


----------



## Overread (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm going to say that pretty much any specific area of photography is going to be almost equally as hard as the others as each different area will have its own demands on both the artistic and technical levels. 

I will perhaps say that insect macro photography and wildlife photography are two of the harder areas not just from a technical standpoint, but also from a practicality point that you have almost no control over your subject - nor any control over where they will be. They both require application of an extensive series of skills outside of photography itself in order to get the truly best results possible.

Of course then we can't forget war reporters who are often in areas where their subjects are out to kill them or their companions with deliberate intent.


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 7, 2010)

Underwater photography has to be up there pretty high on the list. Sure, anyone can buy an underwater housing/camera - but to actually make a beautiful photograph under water takes a lot practice and skill.


----------



## Jcampbelll (Nov 7, 2010)

The type your least experienced with?


----------



## clanthar (Nov 7, 2010)

No contest, has to be sports.


----------



## Overread (Nov 7, 2010)

Light Artisan said:


> Underwater photography has to be up there pretty high on the list. Sure, anyone can buy an underwater housing/camera - but to actually make a beautiful photograph under water takes a lot practice and skill.



Ahh true point - underwater shark photography must be up there as one of the hardest (not only have you got to find the shark - but also get close enough for a good shot and avoid being eaten* all at the same time )




clanthar said:


> No contest, has to be sports.



Try doings sports when the players aim is not to play the game but to avoid you - welcome to wildlife photography  Sports is (like wildlife) expensive because you are often needing long reach in poor lighting

* yes I know sharks don't dominantly predate on people and that most shark attacks are surfers trying to look like seals


----------



## Infidel (Nov 7, 2010)

Overread said:


> Try doings sports when the players aim is not to play the game but to avoid you - welcome to wildlife photography  Sports is (like wildlife) expensive because you are often needing long reach in poor lighting



At least with wildlife photography, your editor won't know whether you missed a good shot or not.


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 7, 2010)

Maybe so, but you won't have a job if you don't produce... 'that shot' in wildlife photography is few and far between in most cases. Some go to great lengths to get one photo opportunity.

Example, it's not every day you catch a red fox stalking its prey.
http://www.lightartisan.com/Animals/Mammals/001061110/992980137_6hf2w-L.jpg

But in football for example, you need to be good at predicting the action - but you know it's going to be there.


----------



## Infidel (Nov 7, 2010)

Light Artisan said:


> Maybe so, but you won't have a job if you don't produce... 'that shot' in wildlife photography is few and far between in most cases. Some go to great lengths to get one photo opportunity.



Yeah, it was meant as a joke. Everyone knows that wildlife photographers are supported by their bread-winning spouses (also a joke).




Light Artisan said:


> But in football for example, you need to be good at predicting the action - but you know it's going to be there.



So do the other 40 professional sports photographers who are at the same game. Whoever gets the best shots gets the best paycheck, no?


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 7, 2010)

Most likely... I'm not saying it's easy or that anyone can do it, everyone can get lucky once in a while - but producing consistent results is what separates any photographer in their field, right? My opinion was/is based on those photographers.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 7, 2010)

Infidel said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Try doings sports when the players aim is not to play the game but to avoid you - welcome to wildlife photography  Sports is (like wildlife) expensive because you are often needing long reach in poor lighting
> ...



Hahaha. Great point!

"What do you mean you didn't get the shot when that 8 point elk leveled the 10 point alpha?!? How could you miss that???"


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 7, 2010)

Jcampbelll said:


> The type your least experienced with?



I think this is the best answer so far. They all have their own challenges, and they all have their own tips, tricks and techniques. And they all get at least a little bit easier, with practice. Although, I think if I had to pick one, I would have to go with war photography.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Nov 8, 2010)

From what I have tried, wildlife.. more specifically duck hunting wildlife photography has been the most difficult.  The typically low light, combined with trying to shoot a subject that would take off if it even knew you were there, combined with the high speed... make getting even an intersting shot very difficult.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 8, 2010)

i can remember going out with my dad early morning before sunrise. heading to the woods. walking  a few miles before you even see any tracks, then following those tracks for another hour to get a glimpse of a deer, then taking another half hour working your way around to the opposite side so your downwind of him  waiting for him to try and get into an opening for you to get a shot. or adjusting yourself to try to get him in a clear path only to take two shots and have him run off from hearing the camera snap its shots. then to spend another few hours to try and do it again.

but allot of it also just comes down to what your experienced with and what your comfortable with. if your comfortable with wildlife you may find that easier to do then say work with people doing portraits if your not a people person.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 8, 2010)

clanthar said:


> No contest, has to be sports.


 
Nah...landscape and nautre/wildlife.

When's the last time a sports photographer was in danger of being eaten by a lion, dying of frostbite, or falling off a mountain?


----------



## ghache (Nov 8, 2010)

Infidel said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Try doings sports when the players aim is not to play the game but to avoid you - welcome to wildlife photography  Sports is (like wildlife) expensive because you are often needing long reach in poor lighting
> ...


 
and the birds wont sue you because you published thier mug shot


----------



## Dao (Nov 8, 2010)

After I saw this video, I must say wildlife.   I do not even know if I have the gut to do it.


----------



## ChevyBaby (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow! I never thought of it the way that video illustrates.


----------



## KmH (Nov 8, 2010)

In the wild, humans are slow and weak compared to many of the other animals out there.

If it weren't for our thinking processes, we would be just easy prey.

I too vote for wildlife photography, with sports second.


----------



## rufus5150 (Nov 8, 2010)

Combat/embedded photojournalist would be my guess. Nothing like being shot at... I've never done that, though.

Even with reach, shooting birds has been a pain. I wouldn't have called it hard, but I got to shoot a very scared hawk that was trapped inside a peasant pen from about 15 away. The shot wasn't hard to get. Each step towards him was. Angry little bugger.


----------



## MohaimenK (Nov 8, 2010)

From all I've done so far, I'd say wedding. Not because of the photography part itself but it's mostly because of trying to find composition. The last 3 I did (my first ones) I pretty much went there blind. I offered free service for people doing small weddings who were under budget and they paid me "tips" if you call it that after I sent them the photos. 

But I think the hardest part about wedding photography for noobs are either you take too many photos or you don't take too many photos. 

I've just began to realize after going through 1600-2000 pics that I am doing something totally wrong. I shouldn't just be snapping photos, I should really be snapping photos to tell the story and for noobs that's the hardest part IMO. 

So yeah, wedding for me. But I'm learning as I go and staying confident.


----------



## djacobox372 (Nov 8, 2010)

Wildlife.... it has the same problems of sports, but it takes 100 times longer and the conditions can end up destroying your gear.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 8, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> clanthar said:
> 
> 
> > No contest, has to be sports.
> ...



None of those sound as scary as facing Bridezilla!


----------



## thruthelens (Nov 8, 2010)

GeneralBenson said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > None of those sound as scary as facing Bridezilla!
> ...


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 9, 2010)

GeneralBenson said:


> Although, I think if I had to pick one, I would have to go with war photography.



I have to agree. Having done both war and adventure photo, I would put adventure photography as a very close second, the main difference being that in adventure one doesn't dodge bullets.


----------



## Destin (Nov 9, 2010)

clanthar said:


> No contest, has to be sports.




I don't feel that sports photography is all that difficult once you get it. Then again I have extensive knowledge of how almost every sport works, so I can predict movement pretty well. 

Sports definitely requires the most expensive equiptment though, and there is pretty much no way to argue against that haha


----------



## chito beach (Nov 9, 2010)

Portraiture work for sure.


----------



## Stormchase (Nov 9, 2010)

Astrophotography? Photojournalism? Wildlife has to be up there. I have watched most of the makeings of the dicovery channel shows. Watch the makeing of "life". They wait seasons to get a complete shot.


----------



## AprilEye (Nov 10, 2010)

Macro for me too.  Expecially since I am trying to do it *without* a macro lens!   Also night shots... but I am getting the hang of that very slowly.


----------



## skieur (Nov 10, 2010)

Let's see shooting crocodiles ranks up there pretty high.  I have one with blood on him, caused by going after me.  Hanging out of an open cockpit, trying to get a sharp image, not distorted by haze is high on the list too, especially when the pilot says he is lost and can't find the airport to land.
Shooting bears wild from a distance of 6 to 8 feet also comes pretty high on the list too.

And in the people area, it is shooting journalistic stuff where the emotions are sufficiently high to have violence at the drop of a hat, against the photographer. Been there too.

skieur


----------



## LokiZ (Nov 10, 2010)

Here I thought the hardest photography category was any category of photography that entailed sharing ones work with other fellow photographers who specialize in that same category.

:scratch:


----------



## Blake.Oney (Nov 10, 2010)

skieur said:


> Let's see shooting crocodiles ranks up there pretty high.




Yea I agree. I shot Alligator's in Louisiana when I was 16. They're pretty mean. I would have to say the hardest type I would imagine would be war photojournalism. I watched that shooting documentary that was posted on here the other night and I couldn't believe the danger they put themselves in. I wouldn't say portraits at all. To me, portraits are easy, but I'm a people person and I love portraiture. The hardest thing about weddings to me is how hard I am on myself. I don't want to be the one to screw up the customers wedding.


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 10, 2010)

making an emotionally compelling image.  Sure, alot of shots are technically perfect, but to make it emotionally compelling, to draw the viewer in and such, to present the subject in such a beautiful way, thats truly difficult.


----------



## JerrfyLube (Nov 10, 2010)

chito beach said:


> Portraiture work for sure.



Really?? How so out of curiosity? 

I always found Portraiture to be the easiest, for me personally at least.  In most cases you have time to carefully compose your shots, make adjustments to your model, time to move or adjust lights, etc.  I keep my portrait sessions light, laid back and fun.  I usually have their favorite music blasting in the studio while shooting and try to get them to let loose and have fun...when they're having a good time, im having a good time.  Seniors, engagement sessions, family portraits...these are the fun, easy money in my experience.

The jobs that involve the most work, for me, have been social events(weddings, bar\bat mitzhavs, parties, etc).  Running around like a chicken that has its head cut off for 8+ hours while hauling around a boat load of gear, while trying to make beautiful pictures out of a bunch of craziness is nothing short of frustrating and stressful sometimes.  Add to that the hours or days spent in post processing, culling through and finalizing those thousands of images I took...wedding photography has been a butt kicker of mine!  Its almost always a fun experience but the day after, im usually wiped out.

Sports...never done much outside of small shoots for local teams(little leagues, high school, etc) so ive always found that fun more often than not.  Cant comment on high end, pro level sports though...my hats off to them though.

Landscape and Wildlife photography has always been therapeutic for me.  I can spend days in the local mountains, streams, lakes and walk out with an amount of shutter actuations that I can count on my hands.  I find it relaxing and a good way to blow off some steam after a tough week.  Again, interesting to see that some claim this as the toughest field.  I guess getting paid for it holds different meaning for those that shoot landscape and wildlife as a hobby.  Speaking of, Bald Eagle season in our local mountains is rapidly approaching!  Cant wait! :mrgreen:


----------



## Overread (Nov 10, 2010)

LokiZ said:


> Here I thought the hardest photography category was any category of photography that entailed sharing ones work with other fellow photographers who specialize in that same category.
> 
> :scratch:



Only if said photography is wedding photography 

It gets even harder if you mention that you get paid for it as well ; :mrgreen:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 10, 2010)

Overread said:


> LokiZ said:
> 
> 
> > Here I thought the hardest photography category was any category of photography that entailed sharing ones work with other fellow photographers who specialize in that same category.
> ...



:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 10, 2010)

Anything involving child photography beats them all without a doubt... if you haven't tried it you have no idea, if you have - you know what I'm talking about.

But... when it works, it's also the most rewarding.


----------



## Blake.Oney (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know that I would say child photography is the hardest. Sometimes it can be pretty frustrating. It is pretty rewarding, though. Parents get so excited when you get good photo's of their kids. I mean they get excited regardless, but when it's actually a good photo it's like a different level. The most annoying thing to me about it is hearing myself say the same things over and over trying to get the kids attention.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 10, 2010)

JerrfyLube said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> > Portraiture work for sure.
> ...



Lets see a decent portrait of yours. since you have only posted 3 pics total to date, and none was a decent persons portrait


----------



## JerrfyLube (Nov 10, 2010)

chito beach said:


> Lets see a decent portrait of yours. since you have only posted 3 pics total to date, and none was a decent persons portrait



Wow...this was not a stab at you personally.  I asked a simple question.  :raisedbrow:

Maybe Darrel was right...


----------



## chito beach (Nov 10, 2010)

JerrfyLube said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see a decent portrait of yours. since you have only posted 3 pics total to date, and none was a decent persons portrait
> ...



Well I find it very hard to do a professional portrait, and you where bragging it was easy so Id like to see one. 

That was not a stab at you but if its easy show us? 

 I think there are only a handful of true portrait artists on this site.......Im not one of them. maybe you are


----------



## ChevyBaby (Nov 11, 2010)

D-B-J said:


> making an emotionally compelling image.  Sure, alot of shots are technically perfect, but to make it emotionally compelling, to draw the viewer in and such, to present the subject in such a beautiful way, thats truly difficult.



That's a good answer.


----------



## skieur (Nov 11, 2010)

Light Artisan said:


> Anything involving child photography beats them all without a doubt... if you haven't tried it you have no idea, if you have - you know what I'm talking about.
> 
> But... when it works, it's also the most rewarding.


 
Actually, I have done un-posed child photography in a kindergarten classroom and it is fun.  You need to spend a lot of time on the floor with a camera on continuous shooting with a 28mm prime.  Composing the shot and watching out for a busy background are the main challenges.

skieur


----------

